# Ladies: do you have a big butt?



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

size?
are you working out for your butt?
whats your routine? what do you eat?
lets just talk about butts, okay


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

What kind of fucking thread is this? Why do need to know about others but sizes and whether or not others exceeded their bums?


----------



## Myrkur (May 6, 2018)

Cal said:


> What kind of fucking thread is this? Why do need to know about others but sizes and whether or not others exceeded their bums?


Lol, take a damn chill pill, it's just butts, it's a thread where people talk about their butts. 

Maybe you don't want to know about the size of others' butts, but that doesn't really what everyone thinks about this, IMO, don't you think?

Anyway, I am not going to take a part in this thread being derailed, ta-ta.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Eat a lot of Carbohydrates and then sit on your butt


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

yes and I cannot lie

I am working out; lots of walking, reducing carbs and staying away from junk food


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, but it's genetic really. Big butt small waist.

I have yet to be able to exercise it away. And I exercise a lot.
Oh well, it helps to balance out my top half.
Sigh.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Myrkur said:


> Lol, take a damn chill pill, it's just butts, it's a thread where people talk about their butts.
> 
> Maybe you don't want to know about the size of others' butts, but that doesn't really what everyone thinks about this, IMO, don't you think?
> 
> Anyway, I am not going to take a part in this thread being derailed, ta-ta.


I was never upset or angry in my post, I just wanted to know the exact point of this thread.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Yes, but it's genetic really. Big butt small waist.


Same. When I gain weight it usually goes to my ass and/or thighs.

I don't see it as a bad thing though


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Small but not flat.
Possibly if you consider lunges working out your butt but I do them as part of a routine that works all sorts of parts and rotates throughout the week on a four day sched.
My diet is primarily organic without processed and junk food, and no soda pop. But it's far from being a fat free or even low fat but it is lower carb with very little processed sugar. My body appears to need the fat since I have difficulty retaining weight.


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

Siggy said:


> yes and I cannot lie
> 
> I am working out; lots of walking, reducing carbs and staying away from junk food


i think walking wont help butt
it just makes your lower calves bigger, in my experience


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

Cal said:


> I was never upset or angry in my post, I just wanted to know the exact point of this thread.


for people to help others as well as themselves improve their butts?
if your culture thinks talking about butt is inappropriate, maybe you should not be in threads like this in the first place ?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

salt said:


> for people to help others as well as themselves improve their butts?
> if your culture thinks talking about butt is inappropriate, maybe you should not be in threads like this in the first place ?


First off, I am Canadian. Secondly, that point just sounds sort of dumb(no offence, just my opinion ).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I think people don't appreciate butts as much as boobs unless you have both which makes you an "ideal".


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Gurl, yo butt aint got buthin on my butt.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

salt said:


> i think walking wont help butt
> it just makes your lower calves bigger, in my experience


lower calves, nope; at least not for me anyway. My quads however are becoming more muscular. Thats a good thing cause I have hypermobility syndrome and it helps keep my hips in place


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

Not sure if this helps, but glute dormancy may be a problem during workouts, which leads to more quad/thigh growth than anything. Barbell hip thrusts (use a towel or cushion) if you lift weights, of course deadlifts help with good technique. If not a weight lifter, glute bridges and single leg glute bridges are killer. Just keep the hips in alignment or else glutes won't do any work. 

Hope this helps, kachow!


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

I have an incredibly flat backside! Don't even fill out the skinniest of jeans  I've tried squats, lunges, glute bridges, many varieties of exercises and weights but it doesn't want to fill out! Even when I gain weight none of it goes to my bum


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

KillinIt said:


> I have an incredibly flat backside! Don't even fill out the skinniest of jeans  I've tried squats, lunges, glute bridges, many varieties of exercises and weights but it doesn't want to fill out! Even when I gain weight none of it goes to my bum


Yeesh, genetics are a bitch. I suppose the only thing you can rely on to defy those genetics are to build muscle strictly with heavier weights, increasing your pure strength. Estrogen recovers muscle faster in between sets of lifts and recovers faster in between workouts. But it also means greater tolerance for volume so....you don't have to workout with super heavy and low reps like guys would. I suppose you have your work cut out for you and all dat. Barbell hip thrusts are your best bet since you can add much more weight than with glute bridges.

https://www.t-nation.com/training/flat-butt-fix

Hope this helps, kachow! erc2:


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I think people don't appreciate butts as much as boobs unless you have both which makes you an "ideal".


nowadays more people prefer butts, in my opinion
you cant make your boobs bigger by exercising and being active in certain physical acitivies, but you can with your butt, which earns people’s respect

edit: okay, i just remember that fondling your breasts, in my experience, make breasts bigger. also engaging in sexual activities and feeling the rush, being horny af, does make them a lil bigger. but its not that huge of a difference, at least for me


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

KillinIt said:


> I have an incredibly flat backside! Don't even fill out the skinniest of jeans  I've tried squats, lunges, glute bridges, many varieties of exercises and weights but it doesn't want to fill out! Even when I gain weight none of it goes to my bum


when you do butt exercises does your butt hurt? do you feel anything at all in your butt?
theres a condition called “gluteal amnesia” or “dead butt syndrome” which you may want to look into. i was once a victim of that


----------

